# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to get unequal intervals between time points

## Angeliqueg

Hello, 

I am working on several graphs where I am comparing two groups on several dependent
variables on different timepoints (x-axis): baseline, follow-up after 1-year, 2-year, 3-year and 5-year. I would
like a longer interval between the follow-up moments at 3 and 5 year but find it difficult to accomplish this. 

I've attached my data + graphs. I tried reverting it to XY, but then i get data points: 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5. 

Hopefully someone could help me out with this. 

Kind regards,
Angelique

----------


## sandy666

You mean something like this?

----------


## Angeliqueg

Yes, thanks! Did not expect it to be solved so easily  :Smilie:

----------


## sandy666

You are welcome  :Smilie: 

If that takes care of your original question, please *click on Add Reputtion* (_bottom left corner of the post of the person(s) who helped you_) then select *Thread Tools* from the menu (_top right corner of your thread_) and *mark this thread as SOLVED*. Thanks.

----------

